# Low sweat mp base formula



## seven (Dec 11, 2013)

those of you who make your own base or are using a low sweat mp base, does it really make a difference compared to the normal base?

i make my own bases and i would love to have a low sweat one (coz i live in a country where its hot and humid all year round, so yeah, sweating is definitely an issue).

i'm thinking less glycerin... right? wrong?


----------



## lsg (Dec 11, 2013)

I took a look at WSP clear M&P and low sweat M&P and they both have sodium cocoate, propylene glycol, sodium stearate, glycerin, water and sorbitol as ingredients so the difference must be the amount of glycerin.


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^

cool, thanks lsg. will try making two batches, one with less glycerin and see the difference. humidity is my biggest enemy over here.


----------



## GuarinoSoaps (Dec 12, 2013)

Wouldn't you need to use less glycerin? If Glycerin is a humectant, then more glycerin would equal to more moisture, and thus, more sweating...?

[Edited] I read the previous post wrong hehe but I am glad I know a little bit about glycerin at least!


----------



## seven (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^

yep, you're right. now i just gotta figure out how much less.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 15, 2013)

Do you have a soap calculator for the base? Did you try to Google this question?


----------



## seven (Dec 15, 2013)

^^^

you can use the same lye calculator like you would CP/HP soap, like soapcalc, to find out the amount of lye needed. you also need to calculate the amount of solvents needed manually. there is a book about making mp base that taught me a lot about these things. unfortunately, that book doesnt have a formulation for a low sweat base.

yes, i did ask google. not many info from the suppliers about their low sweat base, as in they didnt specifically say what makes their base a low sweat one.


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

did 2 batches with less glycerin and just left them out in the open w/o wrapper for 24 hrs. no sweating, no nothing. so yeah, i'm pretty happy that i found the solution


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 19, 2013)

Great!!!! So happy for u


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks Khanjari  are you thinking of making your own base as well? I see that you did lots of mp. actually, i'm making my own base coz where i live (indonesia) it's really hard to get a good base (almost impossible). to import from other countries would kick me hard on shipping  so yeah, no other choice than to learn and make one myself.


----------



## lsg (Dec 19, 2013)

Does your low glycerin soap melt well?


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

^^^
yes, it melted just fine. i didn't notice any difference compared to the 'normal amount of glycerin' one.

i noticed quite a big difference with the lesser amount of glycerin in terms of sweating. before, if i put it unwrapped it will certainly sweat very fast. now, i left it for hours unwrapped and it was fine.


----------



## lsg (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you willing to share at what percent you reduced the glycerin, if not, I understand.


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

^^^

oh it's a super secret amount that i'm going to take to my grave :wink:


lol, of course i will tell ya... well, my recipe is based largely on kayla's book (minus the SLES. i only use coco betaine). if my calculations serves me right (and i'm very poor at math, so you might wanna re-calculate just to be sure), she's using 33% glycerin from the total fats (stearic + myristic). i was using 10-15% glycerin from the total fats (i made 2 batches, one i did 10%, another at 15%). quite drastic i know, lessened to around half. i have tested the soap, and for me it wasn't drying. i was a bit wary of the soap too drying with the less glycerin amount.

if i'm not mistaken (from reading around), it's the propylene glycol that enables the soap to be remelted. so, i don't think the glycerin amount should matter. and yes, the soap melted just fine 

can i ask you a question? did you use SLS/SLES with your base? if so, is your SLS/SLES in powder form, liquid, or paste? the one i have here is in powder form, and kayla never mentioned what form she was using. i don't know why, but i never have much luck when I use SLES for my base. it managed to turn my base from clear to white in 24 hours! funny, huh? i tried using less than her recipe suggested, but still not much luck. so, i just took it out and put coco betaine instead. it's foaming alright so far.

edited: the one with 15% glycerin has started to show a lil bit of sweating. i reckon 10% is the perfect amount for me. not more, not less


----------



## gurdeep (Dec 19, 2013)

What is the name of the book would love to make my own nase


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

^^^

here ya go gurdeep...

http://www.amazon.com/Make-Melt-Pour-Soap-Scratch/dp/0615481116/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1387482751&sr=1-4&keywords=kayla+fioravanti

there is a kindle version too (the one i have), which is def cheaper 

there is also a video on youtube by EdentiaFarms about making mp base from scratch. it's super easy to follow. the only lil minus is it doesn't produce a transparent/water like color. she was using vegetable oils, and so it's a bit yellowish, but very clear indeed. in the video, she was using a crock pot. i tried this method as well, and it was successful on first try as it was easy to follow.

link: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE[/ame]

the crock pot method, even if i was only using stearic, lauric, or myristic, still produce a yellowish color. the kayla method produces a more transparent color.


----------



## gurdeep (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## lsg (Dec 19, 2013)

seven said:


> ^^^can i ask you a question? did you use SLS/SLES with your base? if so, is your SLS/SLES in powder form, liquid, or paste? the one i have here is in powder form, and kayla never mentioned what form she was using. i don't know why, but i never have much luck when I use SLES for my base. it managed to turn my base from clear to white in 24 hours! funny, huh? i tried using less than her recipe suggested, but still not much luck. so, i just took it out and put coco betaine instead. it's foaming alright so far.
> 
> edited: the one with 15% glycerin has started to show a lil bit of sweating. i reckon 10% is the perfect amount for me. not more, not less


 
Thanks for sharing. I made the High Sudz M&P from Kayla's book and I used Bio Terge 804 and Coco Betaine MPS along with the other ingredients. It really is high sudsing too and kind of a clear light amber.  I have also made both recipes from the Edentia Farm blog, they both melt very well.


----------



## seven (Dec 19, 2013)

lsg said:


> Thanks for sharing. I made the High Sudz M&P from Kayla's book and I used Bio Terge 804 and Coco Betaine MPS along with the other ingredients. It really is high sudsing too and kind of a clear light amber.  I have also made both recipes from the Edentia Farm blog, they both melt very well.



i'm not familiar with bio terge, unfortunately. is it in powder form? the SLES we have here in my country is called texapone (they came in powder and paste forms). when you said amber, were you talking about the color of the soap? if so, it's not transparent/water-like color then?

so far, i've not able to make a real transparent/water-like color base. always have a slight yellow tint to it. i've added just a tiny bit of blue to fix it. it is better, but still not 100% satisfied 

edentia's recipe does melt well. she used quite a lot of propylene glycol, def higher than kayla's recipes.


----------



## lsg (Dec 19, 2013)

No it is liquid, the INCI for Bio Terg 804 is Sodium C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate, Sodium Laureth Sulfate and Lauramide DEA.  The soap is not as clear as water, but has a slight amber tint.  Here is a link to a post with a picture:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=32222


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 19, 2013)

seven said:


> thanks Khanjari  are you thinking of making your own base as well? I see that you did lots of mp. actually, i'm making my own base coz where i live (indonesia) it's really hard to get a good base (almost impossible). to import from other countries would kick me hard on shipping  so yeah, no other choice than to learn and make one myself.




Seven, I get the MP base for $10.00 for 2 lbs. I think if given an option, I would buy ready made low sweat MP base but going the route of making my own base will be Penny wise and pound foolish at least in my case !  

I do appreciate you sharing the recipe though!


----------



## gurdeep (Dec 20, 2013)

Just one question how much do you guys make at a time because I go through a high kilo rate this Xmas sold 500 kg of made soap


----------



## shivani (Dec 20, 2013)

Interesting topic..congratulations for your successful experiment!!  did you use it?? Is it still moisturising after reducing the amount of glycerine? It wud be a great idea to make your own base.


----------



## seven (Dec 20, 2013)

Khanjari said:


> Seven, I get the MP base for $10.00 for 2 lbs. I think if given an option, I would buy ready made low sweat MP base but going the route of making my own base will be Penny wise and pound foolish at least in my case !
> 
> I do appreciate you sharing the recipe though!



i do envy you, khanjari. here, where i live, mp bases are hard to get... the good ones at least. i once ordered from a guy, the price was cheap, but it was dirty (i have no idea what he used as a mold, you can see the lil dirts inside the soap, yuck!). i've lost interest once i saw how nasty it was 



gurdeep said:


> Just one question how much do you guys make at a time because I go through a high kilo rate this Xmas sold 500 kg of made soap



my batches are small, 4 lbs at the most. i reckon, at your level, you'll be better off buying the base in bulk. 



shivani said:


> Interesting topic..congratulations for your successful experiment!!  did you use it?? Is it still moisturising after reducing the amount of glycerine? It wud be a great idea to make your own base.



thanks shivani... i haven't test drive it in the shower, only at the sink. so far it's okay... i'll cut a piece and take it to the shower next and will report back


----------



## shivani (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh gr8 then! All the best!!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 21, 2013)

Seven, if I were you, I would have lost interest too. The ones that I get are really nice and great quality, I called the 1-800- number that was there on the back of the packet to see if I can order with them but they said they can only sell it to businesses and have to have a license


----------



## seven (Jan 25, 2014)

update, i ended up lessening the glycerin again. i ended up using only 3% from total fats. happy to report that it does not sweat AT ALL. 3-4% is my go to amount for now.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 25, 2014)

seven said:


> update, i ended up lessening the glycerin again. i ended up using only 3% from total fats. happy to report that it does not sweat AT ALL. 3-4% is my go to amount for now.




Great Job Seven!


----------

